# Derek's 1990 Nissan Maxima



## DMoore (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2251218

It's on Cardomain.com, because I'm too stupid to figure out how to put it on here. I recently got new subs and an amp. But it's the same on the outside.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice theres nothing like the torque from that VG30e engine I miss that car 

Looks great!

I'll post them up for ya


----------



## Red Nissan (Nov 19, 2004)

DMoore said:


> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2251218
> 
> It's on Cardomain.com, because I'm too stupid to figure out how to put it on here. I recently got new subs and an amp. But it's the same on the outside.


Nice clean engine you got there :thumbup:


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

looks good, now you gotta start doing some mods.:thumbup:


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Looks like a ve engine, not common to my side of the town, still great!


----------

